# Plimsoll Ship Data Project



## Avraham Ariel (Sep 1, 2016)

It seems Lloyd's Register 1930-1945 is no more on line.
Does anybody know IF and WHEN that website will be restored?


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Works for me via





Plimsoll


Discover the story of merchant shipping and port life in Southampton. Our archive contains over 10,000 photographs, maps, sound clips and do***ents.




www.southampton.gov.uk





Dave W


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Also





Lloyd's Register Of Ships Online | Archive & Library | Heritage & Education Centre


The Lloyd's Register Foundation is a charity which supports the advancement of engineering-related education, and funds research and development that enhances safety of life at sea, on land and in the air.




hec.lrfoundation.org.uk





regards
Roger


----------



## Avraham Ariel (Sep 1, 2016)

wightspirit said:


> Works for me via
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.
Can you please guide me how to find a certain vessel in the Register? Say "Emanuel", built 1904?


----------



## Avraham Ariel (Sep 1, 2016)

Please disregard my above message. I just identified my problem.
I work an Apple's 7 year old MacBookPro which for an obscure reason denied me access to Lloyd's Register via Firefox. I switched over to Chrome - and bingo! I got the Register Book.
It also works with Safari. Many thanks to you, Dave, and to Roger, whose course has also taken me to my destination, aboard both s/s Chrome and m/v Safari.


----------

